# New Here



## macker1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I am new to this forum and love to learn more ..Looking forward to contribute myself to this wonderful community and thanks for having me here..


----------



## sgould (Jan 19, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Larasun (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello, 

Welcome to the community! I am glad to be here as well.


----------



## Satcomer (May 12, 2017)

Please spread your OS X knowledge to others, welcome!


----------



## Ernipi (Dec 5, 2017)

Greetings to you and all the rest.
Accidentally do not tell me a topic for beginners? maybe something like a guide



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My pc: I5 3660k,gtx 1060,16 gb ram.
_"There is no charm equal to tenderness of heart"._
My current hobby

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 5, 2017)

Ernipi said:


> Greetings to you and all the rest.
> Accidentally do not tell me a topic for beginners? maybe something like a guide
> 
> ...
> ...


I see you already have a PC, probably using Windows?
Have you had ANY experience using a Mac? Sometimes that will be what you might have used in school.

I have referred a few new owners to this site for lots of beginner information.
Apple has some good info at their site, too.


----------

